# Has anyone seen this?



## s_mitters (Feb 16, 2006)

http://catsnaturals.com/attachments/Image/Nieuwe_afbeelding.jpg
Saw this at ModernCats.Net

Do you have one of those 3 or more story cat trees?
If so, are they safe? Do you think this would be safe?
Smitts' had 2 level scratchers in the past, fortunately, no accidents.
He is clumsy.
I love the looks of this trapeze thingy, but maybe it's too high???


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't have one of these, tho they do look comfy to sleep on, especially the hammock, and would give a cat a good workout going from lower level up. The downside it's not terrific to scratch on. If you have limited space, I would definitely get at least a 2-level cat tree that has sisal (rope) posts for scatching. Most cats just like something to scratch on, be high enough to see out a window and have a place to snooze. 

Cat furniture - one of the best cat trees, cat condos and cat furniture

If you or a friend are handy, you could make your own: http://www.cozycatfurniture.com/


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

It looks interesting, but my bet is most cats wouldn't know what to do with it. I think only a real rambunctious climber would use it.


----------



## Meeowmie (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow! I don't know if that would be safe, as I can see potential for that particular tree swinging around, especially if a cat jumped at it with enough force. I just want a nice, 6 ft tall cat tree for Meowmie... (and then she won't every use it)


----------

